# How to get new customers?



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

Just wondering how everyone goes about getting new comercial customers? Do you go out and start knocking on doors, send letters to places or do you sit back and wait for them to call? I have been doing mostly residential for 25 years and want to get some more comercial accounts. I am not asking you to get them for me just what has worked for you over the years.

Thanks in advance


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

What has worked go you getting residentials, we are doing just the opposite 
Yes I'm serious.


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

As for getting more residential customers, what has worked putting a add in our hometown paper and craigs list. Our town is like Mayberry tho and the best for me has been our local lumber yard, everyone call there when they need information.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Then the same will probably work for commercial, or call/stop in to solicit the work, we also do mailings & personalized letters.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Call, Call, and Call some more....The biggest part when bidding commercial is getting in front of the decision maker.... you just have to be persistant... good luck and while you have time, do a search on here ... lot of good info to find ways to get in front of the decision maker....


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

bump,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Have you considered sky writing, blimps and Super Bowl ads?

You are going to be competing with big companies, nationals and every other guy that put a plow on his truck. Selling plowing isn't any different than selling any other service.

When you go eat somewhere, find the owner/manager and compliment them on the meal (even if it sucked) and leave a business card. Letter your trucks. Word of mouth is the only way I gained customers in Massachusetts. Be creative and original. You can put your company in the yellow pages, but you may just get lost amongst all the other plow companies.


----------

